# Trying to confirm belt size for ST 1030E snow blower drive belt?



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm trying to buy a new drive belt for my big ol' Husqy 10 30E snowblower. Looking at a parts diagram, like this, Husqvarna ST 1030 (1996-12) Parts Diagram for Pulley Assembly , it shows the belt number as 531002635. When I search around for this, I'm seeing a wide variety of dimensions. I can't see the dimension(s) off this one listed on the Husqvarna parts diagram. I think it's supposed to be 1/2 wide, 3/8 tall and 35" long... 

Can anyone tell me what this belt dimensions are supposed to be?

Thank you,

Jay


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Jack's small engines: Husqvarna ST 1030 (1996-12) Parts Diagram for Pulley Assembly confirms the 531002635 as the wheel drive belt at 1/2" by 35". The auger belt is 531002630 which is 5/8" by 39".


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

You can not always trust the dimensions given in parts cataglogs to be exact. I have seen variations and sometimes they round up. Often snowblower Manufacturers will spec belts that are not even numbers. for example an OEM belt may be a 39 1/2" circumference and be rounded up to 40" belt by a vendor. sometimes that much variation does not mater and other times it does. It tends to be more fussy on the auger. Just my experience. You can measure the one on there now or buy the OEM and measure the circumference. From there you can decide if you can then use aftermarket belts that may not be the exact circumference.


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

Town said:


> Jack's small engines: Husqvarna ST 1030 (1996-12) Parts Diagram for Pulley Assembly confirms the 531002635 as the wheel drive belt at 1/2" by 35". The auger belt is 531002630 which is 5/8" by 39".


I bought a replacement belt, but, it was the wrong size. Turns out I had another, especially with the 1/2 width (the replacement was more like 5/8 and wouldn't seat down in the valley of the pulley/sheave). Tried it and same problem. Wheels drive like all-get out when the rear of the machine is off the ground. But, when sitting back on the ground, it jerks sporadically, but, even pushing it to help does little. I can't tell what's slipping, the friction wheel/plate or the belt. I don't think it's the wheel/disc... I even tried, with the plastic belt cover off, using a long/big screw driver and pressing from behind the pulley idler, to make sure it was fully engaging the belt ...no change. That would make me think it IS the friction wheel/disc, but, the rubber on the wheel is good, not worn to flat spots... 

I got a real head scratcher here.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Start by getting the correct belt installed. Then you can tighten the tension on the friction wheel by adjusting the cable or linkage. Go slow and see if that improves anything.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In looking through the different ads for that belt it lists both a 5/8s and 1/2 inch 35" belt. For a ground drive I'm guessing the 5/8s is a misprint as that would be a bit overkill for the stress put on that belt. That and only one showed up as 5/8s.
You should look locally for a 1/2 x 35" belt and try the fit. Just keep it clean and hold on to the receipt if it's not the right size so you can return it.


.


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

You guys have been great. Yea, I agree that the 1/2 - 35" is the proper belt. Turns out I had one lying around and it did not solve the problem. I can see that the friction wheel is slipping on the disc. And when I disengage the drive so that the disc/plate drops away, and then spin the wheels and look straight down on the friction wheel, I can see it's worn to *&$^!!!. It fluctuates in and out a good 1/8" - plus. So I believe a new friction wheel will solve my problem. Honestly, don't mind spending the big money for one, ($85), but, the last time I went down this road, I could NOT get the axle out that the friction wheel rides on, to be able to change the wheel.

Anyone seen any good DIY or videos on that? Thanks again!!

Jay


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

jaytpilk said:


> You guys have been great. Yea, I agree that the 1/2 - 35" is the proper belt. Turns out I had one lying around and it did not solve the problem. I can see that the friction wheel is slipping on the disc. And when I disengage the drive so that the disc/plate drops away, and then spin the wheels and look straight down on the friction wheel, I can see it's worn to *&$^!!!. It fluctuates in and out a good 1/8" - plus. So I believe a new friction wheel will solve my problem. Honestly, don't mind spending the big money for one, ($85), but, the last time I went down this road, I could NOT get the axle out that the friction wheel rides on, to be able to change the wheel.
> 
> Anyone seen any good DIY or videos on that? Thanks again!!
> 
> Jay


Here's a video I posted about 5 years ago, when I tried to replace friction wheel: 



 . Unlike my big Ariens, you can unbolt the friction wheel and just slide it off the open end of the shaft; (the shaft does not go all the way through the frame of the machine). But, on this Husqy, the axle goes through the frame completely and I can't get it out to change the friction wheel...

Wanh.


----------

